Ask HN: What app do you wish existed but doesn't? - max_
======
HNLurker2
That's the million dollar question: * An app that makes you see and use new
tools and frameworks that appear on HN (preferably in contained VMs)

 _A pdf reader that let 's you search quotes on reddit to see what comments
are about that quote.

_ Binge-reading and listening eBook reader: challenge is not to break the
chain between listening (preferably TTS) and reading. Good books example:
Infinite Jest, Buddha discourses etc.

 _Meditation app that_ (gruesome alert) makes you meditate on impermanence by
seeing a corpse of yours (oldify + zombify).

 _Netflix for classics books with movies (Albert Camus The Stranger etc)

_ Blockchain crypto for religious communities cause money and religion don't
go good hand in hand.

Etc...

------
beatgammit
Honestly, I just want a game like Magic: The Gathering that isn't so expensive
to play drafts, but still has the strategy involved, and I want it to have a
mobile client. Honestly, I like the format of LCGs (I like buying things all
at once instead of buying random chances), but I don't know of any that do
drafts, and I don't know of many that have mobile clients.

I don't use many apps on my phone, all of my important work happens on my
desktop or laptop, and I honestly prefer open source software when it will
work even if the experience isn't as good (less risk of it completely going
away). If I knew what would make my life better, I'd probably just build it
and start my own company selling it. However, I don't have the time to make a
game (and it's a very risky venture), and games are a lot less fun when you
make them yourself, so I will always prefer to buy those.

My current side project (likely to die in the next few weeks as I get tired of
it) is an LCG that has a draft system, constructed system, mobile client, and
your option of subscription (pay $X/month for unlimited draft) or per-event
entrance (and winnable entries). If someone builds a good enough replacement
first, I'll give up and pay.

~~~
cursorial
Hearthstone has all of this if I'm not mistaken?

------
good-idea
Lucrative app idea generator

------
JoushaSmith2020
This probably isn't the best way to come up with the idea for your billion
dollar app.

------
nilskidoo
A volume dampener for each and every car stereo within a 50 yard range, as
long as they are in that 50 yard range.

------
bognition
A social network that build relationships rather than extracts value from
them.

------
hhs
An app that people want to use to voice their pain points when doing a trade-
specific verb (e.g., fact-check, meta-analyze, triangulation).

------
sufiyan
[https://mobile.twitter.com/ideas_ten](https://mobile.twitter.com/ideas_ten)

And the folks that, that account is following have some interesting ideas

~~~
woah
“Idea 737 : Electricity which can be transferred from place to place through
air rather than wires.”

Incredible idea. This would revolutionize our world and get rid of ugly power
lines. Just need to find some engineers ready to change the world by building
a prototype. I will give the right EE/react.js developer 10% to be part of
this amazing opportunity and build their portfolio.

------
dv_dt
I want an app that eliminates paper receipts and let's me receive an
electronic record instead.

------
ohiovr
App that reverses entropy

~~~
max_
What do u mean "reverses entropy"? Makes things more predictable

